# MUFE aqua cream.  #19 Vibrant Purple MIA



## lilibat (Jun 3, 2010)

So I can get the other shades I want through sephora but they don't have the #19 Vibrant Purple that was in the swatch thread. Any idea where I can get this shade?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm sure you can call the MUFE boutique in NYC and have them ship it to you.  Otherwise, one of the ladies here might be able to CP it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 10, 2010)

I read on Krasey Beauty the reason Sephora isn't carrying #19

*Not included in the US release is the deep purple shade, whose pigment formulation is not US- approved​Krasey Beauty: Search results for Dany sanz


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 11, 2010)

That's just stupid.  Then why does the MUFE boutique in NYC have it?!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 11, 2010)

They don't! I got the purple a few days after they launched the collection, but then they pulled it less than a week later. I am actually really lucky in that I got it at all!


----------



## lilibat (Jun 15, 2010)

Lame. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 15, 2010)

What the... they pulled it? I was going to say that it HAS to be available in the US because I got it in March. But they pulled it? Makes no sense.


----------



## lilibat (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah, I can't find it on any UK sites either. I really wanted to get several of them, but without the 19 I can't do my colours properly so I guess I won't bother with any of them.


----------



## genduk26 (Jun 15, 2010)

i got it in March... now i don't want to use it a lot because it's a _special edition _to me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_i got it in March... now i don't want to use it a lot because it's a special edition to me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm kinda jealous. At the time it came out, I was purpled out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was on such a purple high that I crashed. At least I have a kick ass purple Mac shadestick from the Dsquared collection. 

When I was at the boutique yesterday, I asked about the purple aqua cream and she said they won't be getting it any time soon, if ever again. That sucks, but what can ya do? I want #21, that wicked teal color. It's unbelievable in person.


----------



## genduk26 (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I'm kinda jealous. At the time it came out, I was purpled out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was on such a purple high that I crashed. At least I have a kick ass purple Mac shadestick from the Dsquared collection. 

When I was at the boutique yesterday, I asked about the purple aqua cream and she said they won't be getting it any time soon, if ever again. That sucks, but what can ya do? I want #21, that wicked teal color. It's unbelievable in person._

 
#21 is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will get it & #1 @ imats. i changed the name Anthracite as "Shontay Cream" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
i hope someday USA will approve #19.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 19, 2010)

That is just so stupidly lame!!  The FDA doesn't even do their job right!!  They're so concerned about the safety of a cosmetic, even though is approved for use in Europe, but they'll approve any old drug with a minutiae of evidence that it helps erectile dysfunction.  WTF?!?!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_#21 is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will get it & #1 @ imats. i changed the name Anthracite as "Shontay Cream" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
i hope someday USA will approve #19._

 
Shontay's Cream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Awesome. I do love that one. I need to wear it again soon. I've only worn it as a liner, but I need to put it all over the lid. It's so awesome.


----------



## mjacqueline (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi there, I'm from Singapore and I just recently bought No. 19. Here it is. I have more swatches of aqua creams and other mufe items at my blog, have a look. http://mybeautyhoard.blogspot.com/


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2010)

i have found a uk site that stocks these! so later this week i think i shall make a purchase of this #19 and also #20 and #22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm excited!


----------



## genduk26 (Jul 26, 2010)

^^^ Hi Lou, i'm sure you will love #19. it will look gorgeous on you.


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i have found a uk site that stocks these! so later this week i think i shall make a purchase of this #19 and also #20 and #22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm excited!_

 
whats the site lou?


----------



## genduk26 (Jul 28, 2010)

^^^ i'm not Lou. there is a site in UK that sell MUFE. this is the link:
Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream - Guru Makeup Emporium


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_^^^ Hi Lou, i'm sure you will love #19. it will look gorgeous on you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yes that is the site!


----------



## Vixxan (Jul 29, 2010)

I just tried to order this product from the MUFE boutique in NY and was told that this item is no longer for sale in the US. I was told that I can buy it in Canada. I was really looking forward to getting this.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 29, 2010)

No wonder! I thought I just missed this shade somehow--I just posted somewhere else wondering how I passed it up because it's sooo pretty.







 I want it even more now! haha
If anyone is CPing and can grab it for me, let me know


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 29, 2010)

Now I don't have the aqua cream in #19. God knows I wish I did but I just got back from Sephora and I picked up their Waterproof Smoky cream liner in Bewitch me. The Sephora website describes it as a metallic deep violet. It retails for $10 USD and should hold some of us over until we can actually get our hands on the Aqua Cream in #19. I hope this helps someone else out. 


Oh on a side note... there is also a MATTE cobolt blue thats available. *swoons*


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 30, 2010)

can some one help me? i know this isnt strictly about this. but its to do with mufe on that website mentioned above, i want to buy mufe 92 but it has mufe eyeshadow/blush refills, but it doesnt differenciate, is the mufe 92 a blush and shadow or do i need to make sure im buying the eyeshadow and not the blush?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 30, 2010)

With mufe the blush can be labelled as eyeshadow and vice versa. Same product, same amount.


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 21, 2010)

i found mine at the Bay in Vancouver, BC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's stunning and needs to be in the US.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 23, 2010)

its so stupid, because Sephora Canada isn;t allowed to sell no. 19 (because we have to follow all  the same rules/regulations as Sephora US) even though you can walk a couple hundred feet out of my store and buy it at the bay.

FYI Anyone that has the cottom candy pink colour and the light blue, you can make 19.


----------



## mac_aiken (Jun 9, 2012)

I believe this may be available now in the US as #26. I bought it at SJCP today. It is gorgeous.

  	http://www.sephora.com/aqua-cream-P262109


----------



## chromatrix (Jun 15, 2012)

I have both I guess they reformulated 19 & called it 26. I won't have to order 19 from the UK anymore since I use this constantly.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 15, 2012)

I just bought #26 today at Sephora. The very last one. I wasn't going to get it b/c I thought it was similar to Mac's Half Wild p/p, but it's not. It's more vibrant. I love it.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 16, 2012)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





shontay07108 said:


> I just bought #26 today at Sephora. The very last one. I wasn't going to get it b/c I thought it was similar to Mac's Half Wild p/p, but it's not. It's more vibrant. I love it.


  I know! It's beautiful.  One of the best purples I've seen.


----------

